# No sound after xp upgrade on dell optiplex 740



## JackieHill (Nov 19, 2008)

I have upgraded from XP home to XP Pro, since then i have had no sound on my optiplex 740. I have downloaded the drivers from Dell. The device manager says that the devices are working ok. i have checked the volume controls and I have even bought speakers but still no sound. I have scanned the PC for outdated drivers everything appears ok but no sound


----------



## Pauldo (Jun 22, 2008)

Double check that your audio device (sigmatel) is the default playback device in Control Panel > Sounds and Audio Devices.

I also have read that in some situations that you need to have the Desktop system software installed. If you do not then you will need to uninstall the audio drivers first then install the Desktop system software, then install audio drivers in order for it to work.

Pauldo


----------

